# Dog biting while playing with other dogs



## Molarmite (Jun 26, 2011)

A guy I know has a Beagle puppy who whenever he plays with other dogs, opens his mouth pretty wide and just tries to bite the other dogs head. Of course it is all playful but I really think it could get out of control and I know he's bitten some skin before. The question I have is, is it normal for puppies to play like this?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that's just what dogs do, LOL. Of course dogs bite each other! If he plays with balanced, well-socialized adult dogs, they'll teach him what proper dog manners are.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

Ian Dunbar says that dogs are supposed to bite head, ears, neck scruffs. The problem are dogs who bite legs, abdomens.

Of coure if the dog is a bully that should be addressed. A good book is Fight by Jean Donadlson. Not for the average pet parent but a good book for read so that the pet parents knows how to find a competent professional to carry out the exercises in the book.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes it is, the pup will learn from otehr pups and from adult dogs what is acceptable and what isn't. Remember dogs don't have hands and explore the world with their mouths.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

For the most part, dogs bite to play. If you can socialize them with lots of dogs when they are young, then they learn to inhibit their bite and self-handicap during play. There are funny YouTube videos where you can see a large pit bull on his back, playing calmly with a bunny or a Yorkie, with the worst result being a badly slimed Yorkie. 

If your dog hurts another, the other will yelp, and your dog will learn to be more gentle. Sometimes, dogs get excited when they play, and you might separate them, gently. If they are too rough, the victim will go away, but if they are having fun, the 'victim' will make it clear that you are simply getting in the way


----------



## StevieM (Jun 26, 2011)

Dogs have to be taught to play nicely - both by their humans and other dogs. Usually littermates and mom teach a lot if they are with the litter long enough. Dr Dunbar has good information on developing bit inhibition.
A really good DVD on play is Canine Play including its Relation to Agression by Dr Karen London. www.tawzerdog.com 
Good luck!
Stevie M
All Smart Pets Training


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Puddin's Training Tips said:


> Ian Dunbar says that dogs are supposed to bite head, ears, neck scruffs. The problem are dogs who bite legs, abdomens.
> 
> Of coure if the dog is a bully that should be addressed. A good book is Fight by Jean Donadlson. Not for the average pet parent but a good book for read so that the pet parents knows how to find a competent professional to carry out the exercises in the book.


Puddin, I generally love your posts. But I cringe when people are called "pet parents". Pet parent is a gawdawful politically correct and otherwise totally incorrect term. I buy my dogs, or are gifted with them. And I control their lives in ways I couldn't (wouldn't) control an adult child who is grown and able to make its own decisions.


----------



## andrea1 (Jun 28, 2011)

maybe your dog thinks that it's part of playing


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

If it bothered the other dogs, they wouldn't play wih him any more. Just be fortunate you don't have a herding-type dog that likes to go after heels/legs, that is tough to curb & impossible to break (their instinct takes over when they get excited, Izze when tries to herd the mule vechile we use on the ranch here lol, but she will stop when I tell her now).


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

My malamute/husky Timber does this quite often. It seems to be when he feels he is losing control of the wrestling match or something, he will take the other dog's whole head in his mouth and hold it. The other dog seems to calm down almost instantly and he releases. There are no teeth marks, just slobber and as the other dog makes no sound or indication that there is pain inflicted, I don't interfere. It seems to be Timber's way of saying "calm down" and it works. As a matter of fact, the other dogs sometimes try it on each other now which is kind of funny as they don't have as big of mouths as Timber.


----------

